# Gold battery.



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

The galaxy note is giving great views on the gold battery. Search on ebay and you will see. Anyone have personal experience?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

Tempted to get one of these for the s3.
I wonder if the International variant batteries & US variant batteries are cross compatible.


----------



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

It will work for us. Same design. I bought waiting for SIII now

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

papi92 said:


> It will work for us. Same design. I bought waiting for SIII now
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Which one did you wind up getting? Is 2850 mAH the biggest capacity?
I guess this fits in without any special bulky battery covers then, right?


----------



## ExodusC (Jun 27, 2011)

I'd like to see how these work out with the SGS3.

They're very cheap on eBay, but I really don't trust Chinese batteries, they're often poorly made and usually nowhere near the mAh rating listed.

I preferred to stick with official extended batteries.

Not to mention I don't see how they could fit more mAh into the same sized battery without some kind of tradeoff, and offer them dirt cheap.

Basically I think it's too good to be true.


----------



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

2850 mah fits in stock battery

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ExodusC (Jun 27, 2011)

papi92 said:


> 2850 mah fits in stock battery
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


It's probably not true.

Why exactly would Samsung and other phone manufacturers not fit their phones with these $8 (on eBay) batteries, if they last much longer than their stock batteries and are the exact same size.

There appears to be no drawback. I'm guessing they're purposefully-mislabeled batteries, probably of low quality, that will either wear down very quickly or never hold a good charge to begin with.


----------



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

I owned one before and i was able to take off gold wrapper. The mah was accurate but its been awhile and Samsung wont put best battery in bc they want you to buy a battery. More money

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

